# led lights



## vtec31284

Has anyone tryed the 48watt led spotlights. I found a 4pack of them for around $100. This is my 1st time setting up a bowfishing boat.  Any help would be great. I don't want to run a generator. These lights are for 12/24 system just want to see if y'all think these 4 lights would be better then $100 for one 50w made for bowfishing


----------



## BigCats

My buddy has the 50 watt bowfishing light and there good we run a 2000 watt honda eu set up work good put a link to lights your looking at. Also I think the difference is the bowfishing 1 have something in them for  vibration where others don't at least that's what I was told


----------



## vtec31284

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00MR...200_QL40&qid=1408916231&sr=8-1#ref=mp_s_a_1_1


----------



## thompsonsz71

Seelite..... Only way to go if your going leds


----------



## RogerB

Don't use spots. Floods are what you want. Also all LEDs are not the same, you have to compair lumen out put. I run 7 50s and can fish all night on two batteries.


----------



## merc123

These may work for you guys. Not for fishing but may be a good alternative?

http://www.ledfootproducts.com/product/dlm-undercar-kit-2/


----------

